# Moebius Frankenstein week of Oct 19th?



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey cool news I was just over at CultTVmans shop and the Moebius Frankenstein has moved from the Pre-order catagory to the Now accepting payment catagory :thumbsup: with this note:
This will be in stock and shipping the week of Oct. 19.
Best News I've heard all week:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Ssssswweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!

Wayne


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

awesome I preordered this one. I cant wait to paint this one


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dats gooood news!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got my invoice from CultTVman for my order for a few Frankensteins and also the Halloween issue of Gigantic Frankenstein (Orange Box)...Paid in Full :thumbsup: Thanks Steve!...Going to be a very Spooky Halloween indeed
Mcdee:woohoo:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

It's almost like being a kid at Christmas all over again!! You wait and wait and think it'll never come!!! Really looking forward to this one. - Denis


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Ordered mine today,just hope the head is a little better than the test shot we saw.alex


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been working on a Diorama that will include the Forgotten Prisoner of Castel Mare , the Ghost of Castle Mare and of course Moebius' Frankenstein...so this is the second piece to this dio...I'll have him standing in the doorway to the left in the photo...









Here... I've added a couple of standins to show you where Frankenstein and the Ghost will be 








....This will be a Blast to be working on around Halloween :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow McDee ,

What a cool Dio. I can't wait to see it with the figures :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful work, McDee!
Did you scratch build that whole dungeon diorama, or is it a composite of other kits?
Looking forward to the final result!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

That is so cool!! I'm making a Halloween diorama also!!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice work McDee!! Yes, be sure to let us see it with the added figures.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> Beautiful work, McDee!
> Did you scratch build that whole dungeon diorama, or is it a composite of other kits?
> Looking forward to the final result!


Thanks guys!...the dungeon is a couple of Resin Bases I got from 'Monsters on the Shelf' (The Super Dungeon and the Abbey Ruins) The Forgotten Prisoner is an Original Aurora and the Ghost (Monarch), Frankenstein will of course be from Moebius...I might add a Monster from Polar Lights just to have a Dio that represents all my favorite Kit companies...just not sure which Monster to use? ...any suggestions???...I'll post more pictures as I get the New Kits:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yep, Paid for mine from Steve at CultTvman yesterday. I take the week of Halloween off for vacation every year and I'll be spending some quality time with the family including uncle Boris a.k.a. the Moebius Frankenstein. After the wife and i get home from Halloween Horror Nights at Universal Studios we'll pop in a tape of old uncle Boris and she'll fall asleep and I'll be happily working on my newest monster! Funny but arround Halloween I dont feel like i'm in my fifties! But then again the wife says I should be getting to my second childhood quite soon! Hey, I just tell her at least my hobbies keep me out of the bars and such! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm waiting for the Glow Version!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Thanks guys!...the dungeon is a couple of Resin Bases I got from 'Monsters on the Shelf' (The Super Dungeon and the Abbey Ruins) The Forgotten Prisoner is an Original Aurora and the Ghost (Monarch), Frankenstein will of course be from Moebius...I might add a Monster from Polar Lights just to have a Dio that represents all my favorite Kit companies...just not sure which Monster to use? ...any suggestions???...I'll post more pictures as I get the New Kits:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I don't know.
Adding another figure might clutter it up too much.
Maybe you could just use some stuff from the customizing kits.
That would get you some PL stuff in there without cramming too much in.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool suggestion Tay666 :thumbsup: I think you're right...another figure may be too much, but I've got a bunch of PL Customizing kits that should fit the bill!!!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

WHAT A THINKER! Great idea. Wish I had a Prisoner. Shoot!

Hal9001-


----------



## chief1615 (Oct 9, 2007)

Does anyone know what the differences are between the orange box glow Franky and the frightening lightning strikes regular box Franky if any?

Thanks for any help,

Jeff


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I think the non glow parts in the orange box frankie are a darker colour, dk grey or brown? Not 100% sure though...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The ad reads as follows: Limited to initial preorders only! This version is molded in black, with head, hands, feet, chain, rock, button and belt in glow. 

I ordered one of these to collect with the other two, Frightening Lightning Edition and the Regular one...I'm a sucker for Varients 
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> I ordered one of these to collect with the other two, Frightening Lightning Edition and the Regular one...*I'm a sucker for Varients *
> Mcdee


You and me both! :thumbsup: Unfortunately I wasn't able to afford this one.  Maybe I will be able to pick one up later.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> The ad reads as follows: Limited to initial preorders only! This version is molded in black, with head, hands, feet, chain, rock, button and belt in glow.
> 
> I ordered one of these to collect with the other two, Frightening Lightning Edition and the Regular one...I'm a sucker for Varients
> Mcdee


So not to hi-jack the thread...you ARE talking about a different Frankenstein..the Glow Frankie..right?
So this is a pre-order deal only? After those are filled...nadda?
WOW...that would make this a very limited run and collectors item!

I think that this thread was talking about the regular Frankenstein...1/8 scale version...
Can't wait to get a few of those!

MMM


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I think he was talking about the Big Frankie limited glow kit


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

The witch(es) might be an interesting addition; if you had three, you would have a little Hamlet scenario going on. Of course, you could always add on to your dungeon. You'll end up with a Monster Condo, but what a cool and unique Halloween display! 

Looking forward to the final result - in no small part because that means we'll finally have The Ghost in our eager little hands!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> So not to hi-jack the thread...you ARE talking about a different Frankenstein..the Glow Frankie..right?
> So this is a pre-order deal only? After those are filled...nadda?
> WOW...that would make this a very limited run and collectors item!
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry MMM I kinda hijacked my own thread and went sideways The Franky that I referred to as the Halloween Edition is The Big Frankie here's a link http://www.clubmoebius.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1470
But my original announcement was for the 1/8 scale Karloff Frankenstein Monster...right here http://www.clubmoebius.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=909
not to be confused with this one http://www.clubmoebius.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=909CT
This one is the Chiller Exclusive which is a Frightening Lightning Version...
Oh hell now I'm getting confused:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> The witch(es) might be an interesting addition; if you had three, you would have a little Hamlet scenario going on. Of course, you could always add on to your dungeon. You'll end up with a Monster Condo, but what a cool and unique Halloween display!
> 
> Looking forward to the final result - in no small part because that means we'll finally have The Ghost in our eager little hands!


You know, mrmurph, that's not a bad idea, adding another base behind the doorway that Franky will be entering and outside to the left...you just gave me an idea that I like...back to work for me:thumbsup:


----------



## KurtKC (Oct 13, 2009)

*Can't wait for Franky!*

Exciting news! From what I have seen, it should be a great model. The only things I noticed from the photos at Moebius were that the Frankenstein monster's legs on the model seem a tad too long or spindly and the feet are positioned pointing unnaturally perfectly straight compared to the photograph of the actual Karloff monster entering the room upon which the model is based (see attached pic). Small nitpicks I know that may not exist in the final product or could probably be fixed easily if need be.


----------



## KurtKC (Oct 13, 2009)

*Can't wait for Franky!*

Exciting news! From what I have seen, it should be a great model. The only things I noticed from the photos at Moebius were that the Frankenstein monster's legs on the model seem a tad too long or spindly and the feet are positioned pointing unnaturally perfectly straight compared to the photograph of the actual Karloff monster entering the room upon which the model is based (see attached pic). Small nitpicks I know that may not exist in the final product or could probably be fixed easily if need be.


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been comparing both and wondering if its simply the camera angle that is making the kit seem elongated. The shot of Karloff is fairly low and the Moebius shot is from a higher perspective. It would make a difference. The feet do look too straight, but as mentioned, these are easy changes. I'm looking forward to getting it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like there might be a slight delay of a week,nothing serious...
Oct 20, 2009: We've been told there was a delay in shipping the new Moebius Frankenstein and the Glow Big Frankie. They are now expected to be in stock Oct. 26 or so. I'd hoped to ship this week, so I apologize for the delay!

This is from the CultTVman site....I also see they have Sinbad up now for pre-order...oops wrong forum...my bad
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

It's a little delay at our Seattle warehouse. They have been moving the last 2 weeks, and it has put everything behind. The kits arrived in port on the 9th, but no where for them to go!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Moebius said:


> The kits arrived in port on the 9th, but no where for them to go!


They can go to my house. I promise to watch them very carefully!! :hat:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

All dressed up and nowhere to go LOL...


----------

